# Top bar hive expansion



## Noahsoak (May 12, 2014)

As summer winds down in the PNW I'm thinking back on what I've dealt with this season.

Expansion- is the only option splitting the hive? I have 4 foot hives, 19" bars, depth 10" approx. and bottom width 9.75-10" as well. There are approx. 32-33 bars in the hive. Every bar was full of honey or brood and they were backfilling in May. I split the hive, then that hive was full in July I took some honey and gave some brood to weaker hives. I tried to create a super above the honey bars, but of course the bees ignored it.

I guess my question here, is a split the only option to deal with the expanding hive in the summer?

Thnx. Oh, these are Italians.

I caught two swarms in June, feral bees. These have not built up even close yo the it her two.

Thnx


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

- Expansion- is the only option splitting the hive?

Build larger 5' hive bodies is one option.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Were they building swarm cells when you split. If not you should harvest honey combs and place empty bars into the middle of the brood nest. Back filling is a good thing when you want to harvest as you will get mostly full combs of capped honey


----------



## Noahsoak (May 12, 2014)

There were two cells one on the upper edge and one nearer the center. It was extremely crowded.

There was virtually no available space for the queen to lay as well. They were backfilling as well.

It was our flow time, blackberry. I think at the time, the honey was wet. All combs were drawn and used. 

That was another reason I split it. 

I have wondered if there was a follower board with ventilation holes if they might be better able to cap it sooner?

Thnx for your input. 



Delta Bay said:


> Were they building swarm cells when you split. If not you should harvest honey combs and place empty bars into the middle of the brood nest. Back filling is a good thing when you want to harvest as you will get mostly full combs of capped honey


----------

